# Everyone with CIS needs one of these.



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

It's a fuel pump switch, it slots in were the fuel pump relay goes so you can turn the pump on and off, it's a great help when you're trying to diagnose a problem.








To make one, get an old fuel pump relay, carefully remove the cover, and gut the inside of the relay so all that's left is the base with these 3 terminals.








Then, solder wires to the terminals and to the switch, if you're using a lighted switch like mine, the wire from terminal 31 goes to ground on the switch, from terminal 30 to power, and terminal 87 to accessory. The light on the switch serves to tell you if the circuit has power. Then drill a hole in the cover for the switch and put it all together.











_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 3:53 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (ABA Scirocco)*

Bump for a good idea, I'm gona make one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

hats off to you. great idea.


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

Good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Similar to my "remote" CIS fuel pump control switch in my signature.
Cheers, WWR.


----------



## coocheese (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (ABA Scirocco)*

NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif never friggin crossed my mind to save a loto gettin up and down...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (coocheese)*

I did something simular to this years ago.
It was a huge help.


----------



## jasonsp6 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (Sepp)*

Great Idea!


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (jasonsp6)*

i'd buy one of these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (ABA Scirocco)*

Excellent idea.
I made up something functionally similar few years ago. Mine differs in that I needed it right then and I didnt have a 20A rated switch handy. Also the plus the CIS-E relay panel in my car doesnt route a ground to this relay (handy for the light in yours and required for what I ended up doing). So I took a spare of the dumb relay that is used in my car and wired a 18" pigtail with an alligator clip on thefar end to the low side of the coil in the relay (this is what the ECU pulls to ground to turn on this type relay). I connect the clip to the nearby ground stud in the footwell when I want the fuel pumps on.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (WackyWabbitRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WackyWabbitRacer* »_Good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Similar to my "remote" CIS fuel pump control switch in my signature.
Cheers, WWR.

Which is worth every cent BTW!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love mine!


----------



## chopperoli (Jul 22, 2005)

Where's the FUSE!!!!!! Need a fuse matey, safety first


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (chopperoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopperoli* »_Where's the FUSE!!!!!! Need a fuse matey, safety first

Good point, perhaps I should have mentioned that older models, like your 81, that have the fuse on the relay would need a fuse, newer models like my 85 have a fuse in the fuse panel and so don't require another one.


----------



## collinscw (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (ABA Scirocco)*

Could you leave this switch in for a anti theft device possibly?







No gas no go???


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (collinscw)*

I suppose you could however I don't think it's a very good idea, first, the fuel pump relay is a safety item, it turns off the pump when the engine stops, i.e. And second, if you ever forget to switch it off when you switch off the car, your fuel pump will continue to run, your battery will go dead and if you happen to have any leaky injectors, your cylinders will fill up with gasoline. That happened to me recently, someone else moved my car while I had this installed and left the switch on, I got back to my car in the morning, dead battery, after I'd charged the battery and attempted to start the car, the engine turned over less than a half turn and stopped dead due to the fuel in one of the cylinders.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (ABA Scirocco)*

I just use a jumper wire and keep one in all my old cars.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (antichristonwheels)*

That works too but I find this much more convenient.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Good idea. I will be making one of these today probably.








Steve-


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

I love playing around with relays, they do so much work! Interesting idea. Sticky worth?


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (ABA Scirocco)*

I can't see anything


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Everyone with CIS needs one of these. (badpenny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badpenny* »_I can't see anything









Sorry about that. The pictures were hosted on Geocities, they closed down several months ago so, I had to move all my stuff and I never got around to updating the urls on all of my old posts. Anyways, you should be able to see them now.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Good info


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Pics still dead but i get the concept. Can someone post up a DIY with functioning pics? I got here from a Cabby-Info link as I am considering siphoning off the old gas in my tank and purging out the lines and put in a new filter.
Hoffa


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

What I did was take my Fuel Pump Relay to Lowe's and buy an AC plug with sorta matching terminals. 

I think I had to cut off one terminal and filed and cut and modified the remaining two to fit the Relay Plate without it fitting too tight and spreading the contacts. I added some wiring and a Radio Shack switch. It's long enough to reach the front of the car.

I should have added a fuse, but as has has already been pointed out, the Relay Plate has a separate fuse for the fuel pump anyway.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

Hoffa said:


> Pics still dead but i get the concept. Can someone post up a DIY with functioning pics? I got here from a Cabby-Info link as I am considering siphoning off the old gas in my tank and purging out the lines and put in a new filter.
> Hoffa


uh huh...





















i made this a few years ago with a junk relay

the internal wiring is very simple
30 to fuse wire
fuse wire to switch leg #1
switch leg #2 to 87



...standard relay pins


----------

